# Festplatten



## Menki (31. März 2008)

Hallo

Z.b. man erstellt ein hosting system auf einer 400 Gb HD ein. Wenn diese voll ist wie ist die vorgehensweise um eine zweite HD weiter zu benützen? Ist dieses überhaupt möglich?
Angenommen man verwendet kein RAID am anfang, kann man dann einfach so auf eine zweite, dritte platte umspringen??

MENKI


----------



## Till (31. März 2008)

> Ist dieses überhaupt möglich?


Ja, das Stichwort heißt LVM (Logical Volume Management).


----------



## Menki (1. Apr. 2008)

Ok Danke TILL

Kannst du mir noch sagen ob es möglich ist die FILE GRÖßE auch zu beschränken??

Bei FREE HOSTING ist das ein wichtiger PUNKT.

BITTE UM ANTWORT

MENKI


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2008)

Du kannst die max. Dateigröße im proftpd limiteren:

 MaxRetrieveFileSize 4 Mb
 MaxStoreFileSize 4 Mb


----------



## Menki (2. Apr. 2008)

*Re:*

Danke TILL
Du bist der beste...

Wie schauts eigentlich mit werbung aus. Kann man diese SCHWER in das bestehende ISPCONFIG implementieren?
Ich möchte es vielleicht zum späteren Zeitpunkt implementieren aber am anfang nicht. Wie gesagt ich mlchte free hosting anbieten...

MENKI


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2008)

Meinst Du Werbung im ISPConfig Interface oder Werbung die auf den ausgelieferten Webseiten "zwangsweise" eingeblendet wird?


----------



## Menki (3. Apr. 2008)

*Re:*

Ich meine WERBUNG auf ausgelieferten Webseiten "zwangsweise".

Lässt sich das leicht realisieren?

MENKI


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2008)

Da wird es wahrscheinlich eine Lösung mittels Apache für geben. Habe ich mich aber noch nie mit beschäftigt.

Wenn es mitttels apache geht, dann sollte es auch mit ISPConfig funktionieren.


----------

